# The upcoming Steve Jobs movie looks awesome !



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 25, 2013)

I just watched the trailer for the new Steve Jobs movie that is coming out later this summer. I have been reading mixed reviews of what people thought about the story, the acting, and just the movie in general.
I really  think that Jobs did a great job making Apple into such an industry leader, and was saddened, when he got cancer and died, seemingly right at the peak of his career. It seems like he picked excellent leadership, from what I have seen, and the company has recovered from his loss, and continues to put out an outstanding product.

I have an Apple TV , so when they have a promotion, I get the video of the conference to see all the new products coming out.   I am really looking forward to the iTunes Radio, which will be similar to Pandora, but with even more songs, and the genius that makes it adapt to the music that you like as you program the stations you want to listen to.

Here is the link to the trailer for the movie, in case you haven't had the chance to watch it yet.

http://youtu.be/exOFfoxcXW8


----------



## That Guy (Jun 25, 2013)

I believe Apple was Steve Jobs and will not be the same successful operation without him.  If the movie is done well it will be a fascinating story.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh, sure, everyone heaps praise on Jobs while poor Woz is sitting in the corner, picking at his beard ... 

Seriously - he was the tech genius behind the Apple II, the first real desktop computer for the masses, as well as many of the other early Apple products. Jobs was the salesman, the visionary.  

But I suppose history is always written by the victors.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, sure, everyone heaps praise on Jobs while poor Woz is sitting in the corner, picking at his beard ...
> 
> Seriously - he was the tech genius behind the Apple II, the first real desktop computer for the masses, as well as many of the other early Apple products. Jobs was the salesman, the visionary.
> 
> But I suppose history is always written by the victors.



In the beginning, yes.  But didn't Woz take the money and run?  (Had a friend whose wife was best friends growing up with his ex and she was a coked out mess)  

I'm thinking the progression of Apple after that was mostly Jobs.  Yes?  No?  In either case, I still stand with my thinking it will be a different company without his ideas.

For the record, it's well known he was a very difficult person . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 26, 2013)

That Guy said:


> In the beginning, yes.  But didn't Woz take the money and run?  (Had a friend whose wife was best friends growing up with his ex and she was a coked out mess)
> 
> I'm thinking the progression of Apple after that was mostly Jobs.  Yes?  No?  In either case, I still stand with my thinking it will be a different company without his ideas.
> 
> For the record, it's well known he was a very difficult person . . .



You're right, of course. I'm just being the Opposite Guy for a while.

I've heard that he was tough to get along with sometimes, and I think he spent 10 years with Jobs before going off in a different direction. Not exactly sure where that puts it on the Apple timeline - according to Wiki it was in 1987, which puts it _12_ years after Apple was started, so I guess I'm off by two years. Oddly enough he's still an employee and receives a stipend.

After Apple he did all sorts of weird things - made the first universal remote control, got his degree, became a school teacher, got into "causes" and such ...


----------

